# DOT number farm tag PA & NJ



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope this is the right section to ask this.... I have a truck over 10,000 GVW with a PA farm tag which is exempt from needing a DOT number in PA and NJ exempts farm trucks from needing a DOT number in NJ and NJ and Pa(NY too) have a reciprocity agreement to honor each other's farm tags. So does one realllllly need a DOT number to cross from NJ to PA or vice versa if you have a farm tag? Anybody have any experience to shed some light on this. Doesn't really make any sense to me to need a DOT number if both states exempt farm trucks and honor each other's farm tags.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I got tired of all that and got apportioned tags. 
Downside is, you have to keep mileage logs.
I can drive into any state PA, DE, NJ and MD and just thumb my nose at all that BS.

Wouldn't mind having farm tags sometimes to save on registration fees.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe you need it according to the law. I always ran one when I had farm plates and crossed state lines along with a ifta sticker. I guess all you have to do you is make a good argument in nj if ya get stopped. The fine is likely not bad.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why are you worried about getting a DOT #?
It's pretty painless.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Why are you worried about getting a DOT #?
> It's pretty painless.


Well I only have one customer in NJ that I sell my hay to and I'm just wondering if it is really necessary, if a NJ cop would really get me for not having one or not. I had one before, it does cost something, I forget exactly, something like $75 and I guess eventually there would be some kind of inspection. Not sure what goes on with that if it's really painless or not. Also I don't know how hard it is to reactivate my number I dropped it because I didn't think I was going to be hauling anymore hay there(at least with the over 10,000 truck) but I turned out to be wrong about that. I know I can't reactivate it online I have to send the form in.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Green Fields said:


> Well I only have one customer in NJ that I sell my hay to and I'm just wondering if it is really necessary, if a NJ cop would really get me for not having one or not. I had one before, it does cost something, I forget exactly, something like $75 and I guess eventually there would be some kind of inspection. Not sure what goes on with that if it's really painless or not. Also I don't know how hard it is to reactivate my number I dropped it because I didn't think I was going to be hauling anymore hay there(at least with the over 10,000 truck) but I turned out to be wrong about that. I know I can't reactivate it online I have to send the form in.


There's no annual inspection, but you do have to fill out a form.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Boy am i glad I don't farm out that way. I get the heebie-geebies in a big truck when I cross the Ohio-Pa line. It seems that their are 'diesel bears' under every overpass with radar guns and all those unmarked cars too.

Must be a revenue thing.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> There's no annual inspection, but you do have to fill out a form.


I'm pretty sure that there is some kind of inspection for new applicants within the first 18 months. That's what they say anyway on the website, but all I know about it some stuff I read online about it and I'm still unlcear on what really goes on with that. I droped my DOT number before anyone ever contacted me about that. I'l probably just see if I can reactivate it and send in a form. I guess it aint worth getting fined over.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Green Fields said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is some kind of inspection for new applicants within the first 18 months. That's what they say anyway on the website, but all I know about it some stuff I read online about it and I'm still unlcear on what really goes on with that. I droped my DOT number before anyone ever contacted me about that. I'l probably just see if I can reactivate it and send in a form. I guess it aint worth getting fined over.


Yes, actually there is. 
A PA wanna be cop with a bad hairpiece will show up at your place of business and fill out some forms and give your truck a quick inspection. Then you're done


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Yes, actually there is.
> A PA wanna be cop with a bad hairpiece will show up at your place of business and fill out some forms and give your truck a quick inspection. Then you're done


My luck I would get a female officer type with a chip on her shoulder out to prove she can do the job just as good if not better then her male counter part, and my truck would never get on the road lol


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

So I ended up reactivating my DOT# and now recently got an email and letter telling me I need to submit some forms and if I do that I probably won't need to have an onsite "inspection". I'm really confused about liability insurance though read various things on the FMCS site mentions minimum insurance requirements of $750,000 but that may be for for-hire or private hazardous operations but it's not real clear. So I emailed the PA PUC guy who sent the email and asked bout whether I need to upload an MCS-90 or not. He says no I don't need to submit one of those, but ignored my question about minimum liability insurance requirement. Does anyone know about what the minimum insurance is if you have a farm truck and haul your own hay?

Edit: Okay I should have done this earlier, I just googled MCS-90 form and it seems only for-hire carriers need one and it has to do with minimum insurance for for-hire carriers so I guess since I don't need one of those I don't have to have the $750,000 minimum liability insurance. I wish they made it more clear on their website.


----------

